# millennium L360 Question



## yellowhammer73 (Apr 19, 2015)

My wife and I are looking at this stand pretty hard. We have seen it on line but not in person. Do any of you guys have any experience with this stand? Any feed back would be great. Thanks


----------



## DC-08 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have one, very comfortable and lots of room.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Apr 19, 2015)

DC-08 said:


> I have one, very comfortable and lots of room.




If you don't mind me asking where did you get yours?
Local dealer or on an on line store?
Thanks


----------



## DC-08 (Apr 19, 2015)

Got it at Bargain Barn in Jasper.


----------



## Davexx1 (Apr 26, 2015)

The brand looks like good quality stuff, but is expensive.  For the price of the L360, a good free standing tri-pod stand could be had.  The best thing about a tri-pod stand is that it does not require a tree to attach it to/support it.  Sometimes it seems there is never the perfect tree in the perfect spot to set up a ladder or lock on type stand.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cheapest I seen them online was 399 plus shipping they are some nice stands I have a couple ladders and loc ons and love them


----------



## yellowhammer73 (May 12, 2015)

Okay well I found one at Bargain Barn on sale for $279.00
Jumped on that deal. Love this stand. I think the adjustable seat is a great feature. Thanks for all yalls input.


----------

